# Cant I just draw my own plans, I dont need an architect



## kambrooks (Apr 24, 2012)

Relax, I'm kidding.

I DO need an architect and have met a couple guys. I'm looking for advice as to how to determine what makes a good architect, and possibly any bare minimum requirements they should have.

Besides looking at how thorough and detailed their drawings are and contacting previous customers and references what else should I be doing.

Haven't gotten any hard and fast estimates but when the different people told me their typical fee range there was a huge difference but in comparing examples of their work they seem very similar.

Reputation?


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

I know it is redundant because all builders say it , but I have only dealt with two archys I would care to deal with again. I cant stand incompetency, and someone who only went to college for 7 years and only cares about ascetics, and has no REAL understanding of structure is worthless. That description fits a lot of archys. 

Most archys want to be the boss :no: That is why I only refer to two archys, I would take a good draftsman anyday over MOST archys. 

Dont get me wrong, a good archy is very valuable, and makes life easy. But most arent that good:laughing:

I dont deal with it much, my dad uses the new addition of SoftPlan and a Cad program and does almost all of our design work. 

Look for someone who doesnt wear tweed and doesnt walk like there is a stick up his/her ass. Or especially a decorative scarf :blink: I did some work for an archy out of Van Nuys Cali, he wore a scarf and was a terror to deal with. Talk about ego :no:

Ask some builders in your area for a reputable archy.


----------



## Kent Whitten (Mar 24, 2006)

Also think of residential designers. They usually don't come with the price tag of an architect. Andy (scorpio) would be a good person to ask.


----------



## ScipioAfricanus (Sep 13, 2008)

I think that if you intend to do mostly remodels and smaller additions a good architectural designer (like Kent said) is the best option for you. We tend to be way less expensive than a licensed Archy, less ego too.
Around here most Archys seem to prefer doing larger commercial jobs, for residential projects, the Engineer of record (if needed) is the more important person when it comes to plans. A good engineer can design the construction of the project to save the client money and the contractor time and effort.

Sorry this doesn't really answer your question, any competent architects and experienced designer should be able to put a set of plans together to get permits.

Andy.


----------



## ScipioAfricanus (Sep 13, 2008)

I forgot to add that yes, you can make your own plans in most places, as long as they have all the necessary architectural and structural information. If needed the engineer can stamp his structural portion of the plans, I sometimes do the "engineering" for my plans IF the jurisdiction will allow conventional light frame construction.

Andy.


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

You *absolutely* do not need an architect, unless required by your AHJ.

What you may/will need are a set of drawings accurately depicting what you want to build w/the appropriate details, energy calcs, electrical load calcs and an Engineer to stamp structural, civil & mechanical issues.

There are a few good archy's around...but guys like Andy, with some real construction experience & common sense are much more useful & helpful.


----------



## EthanB (Sep 28, 2011)

You don't need an architect for kitchen/bath. Or most remodeling for that matter unless you are doing a full addition. I draft most of my plans with Sketchup or use an engineer for anything that requires more advanced structural consideration. I do have an architect that I like to introduce to customers who are looking for real aesthetic input. She's affordable and absolutely amazing with hand renderings.

Architects have their place. Your skill set is what determines where that is.


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

EthanB said:


> ...Architects have their place. Your skill set is what determines where that is.


I agree architects have their place...I won't say where that is...:whistling

But one's skill set has nothing to do with an architect. A good number of times what they've drawn has to be "Field Engineered" anyways. 

I've seen some Designer/Draftsmen do some incredible work.:thumbsup:


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

The we work with David Flannery does amazing work. He spends a great deal of time with my clients hashing out and specing down to paint colors in some instances. It is so nice to get a set of plans that answers all my questions. Now ofcourse the client pays $$$ for this service. I think his last bill was for $10k for an involved room addition. I have not had the issues with designers and architects that alot of people have had. I personally am able to work WITH a broad spectrum of personalities including other type A's. I always welcome the chance to welcome someone else onto our team during a project. I have learned that everyone has something to offer. Also keep in mind that architects and designers typically hand out some big dollar leads.


----------



## Kent Whitten (Mar 24, 2006)

I just realized that all these years I've been calling you Scorpio :laughing:


----------



## fjn (Aug 17, 2011)

*plans*

I personally feel a good architect or designer is worth their weight in gold. In all my years in construction (and they are many) i have never had a clash with a architect or designer. The essence of that which is like unto itself is drawn,meaning what you put out only comes back to you. If you adapt the mind set that all architects/designers are.......fill in the blanks,you will set the stage for a very tumultous career in construction. Respect begets respect. As time goes on your life will be smoother,you will be viewed as a team player and the architects will often refer their good projects to you. That may provide you the chance to exit the bidding wars and enter into negotiated contracts. Remember,the architect is usually in a fiduciary position with the client.As such,the client offten looks to the architect for guidance during the construction process,it behoves you to conduct yourself as a professional if you want to be treated as one. Best of luck in your endeavors.


----------



## tedanderson (May 19, 2010)

I'd say that the best architects don't advertise.


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

To be clear, when I say draftsman/designer I mean a guy like Andy.


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

EthanB said:


> You don't need an architect for kitchen/bath. Or most remodeling for that matter unless you are doing a full addition. I draft most of my plans with Sketchup or use an engineer for anything that requires more advanced structural consideration. I do have an architect that I like to introduce to customers who are looking for real aesthetic input. She's affordable and absolutely amazing with hand renderings.
> 
> Architects have their place. Your skill set is what determines where that is.




Ive seen some breath taking, million $+ homes designed by a builder or designer.

One of the nicest houses Ive ever worked on was designed and built by an old school, hard azz builder who paid his dues banging nails for a couple of decades. Price tag was 7 mil +, and he designed several in that class and range :thumbsup:

I cant design chit, but I know buildable plans and ascetics are possible together :thumbsup: and Ive met some guys who can design beautiful projects with little to no formal architectural education.


----------



## kambrooks (Apr 24, 2012)

Thanks guys! 

The township said they needed architect stamped plans for additions then they said they didn't, their website says they dont. Who knows.

I want good, thorough plans from someone with lost of experience in construction. Not interested in any special design elements. 

I am definitely going to look into designers/draftsman. Now the challenge becomes finding them.


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

Check with your local HBA.


----------



## GRB (Feb 23, 2009)

Look for one you have common ground with. Relationships are everything -especially in business. If you hook up with an architect you "click" with, he or she will make your job easier, likely be a good source of leads, & probably be a valuable ally & a key member of your business team. 

Conversely, an architect whose only desire is to further their agenda at your expense can cost you big time on many levels. Life's too short & our health too precious to waste time & energy with these types of people. 

Think of it as a marriage - marry the wrong one & your time spent with the person will be miserable & the cost to escape them great. Marry the right one & you'll both help each other get to places you may otherwise never have seen.


----------



## kambrooks (Apr 24, 2012)

Jaws said:


> Check with your local HBA.


Checked. Don't need one. But still want to hire one or a designer as so many suggest.


----------



## mikeswoods (Oct 11, 2008)

Brooks---Even an out of state designer might be able to make your drawings and have them drawn up to the local codes---

Just a thought---


----------



## 20 and Out (Apr 11, 2010)

"Look for someone who doesnt wear tweed and doesnt walk like there is a stick up his/her ass. Or especially a decorative scarf :blink: I did some work for an archy out of Van Nuys Cali, he wore a scarf and was a terror to deal with. Talk about ego :no:"

:whistling So is it the tweed, the stick up the ass, or the scarf or any combination of those things?


----------

